# Problem with Ryder Cup tickets.



## battyee (14 Aug 2006)

I purchased 2 Ryder Cup tickets & Car Parking for Thurs 21st. Sept. & 2 more plus car parking for Fri. 22nd. I believe that they will be delivered to me by DHL some time next week. These were purchased  well over a year ago & were for myself & my wife. Because of ill health my wife will  sadly not now be able to attend & for another reason (family wedding) I may not be able to attend on the Thursday. The Ryder Cup ticket office state quite categorically that I cannot give the tickets to any other person even as a gift as the I/D of the nominated ticketholder must match the tickets.
They are clearly saying that if the people nominated at time of purchase are now unable to attend then "TOUGH LUCK".
Has anybody else had a problem like this & can anything be done about it ?


----------



## mobileme (15 Aug 2006)

A friend of mine had the same problem due to ill health and I believe they allowed him to transfer to a family member as a good will gesture. They were pretty definite that it had to be family though...no friends allowed in case he was selling them obviously.


----------



## Har (15 Aug 2006)

Got the email today saying tickets will be delivered next week, it doesn't mention photo ID so if someone you know is using the tickets would it be possible to lend them some form of plastic ID or membership card with your name only on it. I can't see them checking thirty thousand I.D's.


----------



## HighFlier (15 Aug 2006)

We are running a corporate event at the Ryder Cup and they have told us they will check Photo ID eg passport or d. licence.

These are a bunch of very arrogant self important people.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

HighFlier said:


> We are running a corporate event at the Ryder Cup and they have told us they will check Photo ID eg passport or d. licence.


Against what?


> These are a bunch of very arrogant self important people.


So why give them your business if that's how you feel?


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Against what?



You had to provide passport/driving licence(?) details when registering for tickets.

Most of the security restrictions are presumably at the insistance of the US.

I remember clearly the ordering process (which I didn't go through with because of the restrictions), so there's not much point in giving out about it after the fact.

It's a shame/tragedy that ill health is preventing someone from attending, and perhaps some allowance could be made, but that is obviously at the discretion of the organiser.

As to attending a wedding-that's at your own discretion of course.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> You had to provide passport/driving licence(?) details when registering for tickets.
> 
> Most of the security restrictions are presumably at the insistance of the US.


Might also be to prevent touting if the tickets are linked to some form of ID?


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

Yes, no doubt it would-and tbh-I was only speculating as to why there were such restrictions-although I have a feeling that it was 'touted' as a security reason at the time.


----------



## battyee (15 Aug 2006)

I think it could be a "counter to touting" issue but as Bush Snr. & Clinton are rumoured to be coming it might be security or both.
Anyway I could not get a contact phone no. to call so have had to e mail & asked them if they will refund used tickets if they will not allow a transfer. If I get a response I will post it here.


----------



## beetlebum (17 Aug 2006)

I've just emailed them with details to transfer one of my tickets to a friend. I couldn't see a phone number (but didn't look very hard). I hope they transfer it, or at least dont cancel it, cos i still dont beleive they will check everyones ID. anyway will post here if i get reply - positive or negative.


----------



## Howitzer (17 Aug 2006)

Surely you can return the tickets for their cash value?


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Aug 2006)

Howitzer said:


> Surely you can return the tickets for their cash value?


 

Why?  You would have no statutory right to do so.


----------



## ciara_gmail (17 Aug 2006)

There's an article in the Times (page 3) today about this. ID will be checked when going into the grounds of if availing of the car park facilities, you will be asked for ID prior to getting on the bus that takes you to the K Club. They have also discouraged people from buying them on EBay as the names are not transferrable. They stated in some cases they will consider it but you need to contact the website.


----------



## battyee (17 Aug 2006)

I saw I.T. article today & got an E mail from the Ryder Cup people today. They will not give me a telephone no. to talk to them but say that they will not refund or allow a transfer of the ticket in my name that I cannot use. They will however consider a transfer of my wife's tickets to a relative if I provide their passport details immediately via an e mail. 
Even if they do accept transfer of wife's tickets I cannot understand why they refuse to allow a transfer or refund my own ticket which I will be unable to use . They will I assume allow me to resell my parking tickets if I can find a buyer for them. 
If as they say they are discouraging ticket touts & overpriced tickets why refuse to issue refunds? There must be many people like me who's circumstances have changed since tickets were bought & paid for well over 12 months ago. No doubt quite a few will even be deceased where the tickets cannot be passed on.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

battyee said:


> If as they say they are discouraging ticket touts & overpriced tickets why refuse to issue refunds?


Because they've shifted the tickets and probably don't want the hassle and cost of having to process a refund and sell them again. If they deducted administrative expenses from such refunds I'm sure people would be up in arms. I don't see how it's the seller's problem that the circumstances of some ticket buyers has changed such that they can no longer avail of them.


----------



## RainyDay (17 Aug 2006)

The IT article also mentioned that they have banned mobile phones and cameras on the course. I can't see how they could enforce this.


----------



## HighFlier (18 Aug 2006)

Yes rainyday . We have it in writing from the K Club that if any of our guests bring mobiles they will be confiscated at the gate. As, firstly, some people will ignore this warning and also the chances of everyone getting their mobile back is slim we have engaged a person to meet all our guests outside the security area and take and mind their mobiles. That coupled with the no transfer and ID requirements is turning the whole exersise into a monumental pain in the a** for us...... Almost sorry we started.


----------



## runner (18 Aug 2006)

The reason cites for ordinary phone ban, is disturbing (allegedly) players.
Does anyone know if the ban apples on PRACTISE days as well?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2006)

runner said:


> The reason cites for ordinary phone ban, is disturbing (allegedly) players.
> Does anyone know if the ban apples on PRACTISE days as well?


They ban apples? That's ridiculous!


----------



## HighFlier (18 Aug 2006)

I think ClubMan has got to the core of the issue!


----------



## runner (18 Aug 2006)

_They ban apples? That's ridiculous_! 

Edibles or IPOD's?


----------



## pmcd1973 (18 Aug 2006)

The World Cup in Germany did something similar with passports. One of mates had to drop out of the trip and another friend took over. He had no problems getting into any of the grounds. Then again, there probably wasn't quite the same paranoia about the World Cup as there will be at the Ryder Cup. Thankfully I'm not that big a golf fan.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2006)

Yeah but _we Irish _are much more efficient than the _Germans_...


----------



## Temp (22 Aug 2006)

Conditions of Sale on the Ryder Cup web site;

10.      Proof of identity and age, where an age concession is claimed, may be required.

No mention of photo id must match name on ticket however if they say "may be required..." is enough to ensure I have photo id.


----------



## battyee (31 Aug 2006)

Anyone who has not yet got their tickets ! BE AFRAID BE VERY AFRAID !
When tickets still had not arrived within the promised "4 to 6 weeks" I got a DHL contact reference no. to track them down. It said that they were with a courier in Dublin on 28th. Aug. I rang DHL & after a 20 min. wait was told that the courier found no person available to take delivery but would have put a note about this in the door.There has been somebody at home 24/7 all week & no notice ever came through the mailbox. Worst of all DHL stated that they would not be delivered again because "they were so busy & were only making one attempt " i.e. no further call back or phone call was being made. They did say if I called to depot with I/D they would have them there. When I got there to find a long queue & only one counterhand I found almost everybody was trying to collect tickets that should have been delivered but weren't. Some tickets could not be traced at all & my own took 20 minutes to find. If I had not contacted Ryder Cup people & DHL. the tickets would never have been delivered.The guy I spoke to admitted that the system was in chaos & they couldn't cope with such an unprecedented volume of small one off deliveries in diverse housing estates. Even clerical staff like himself had been going around Dublin after work trying to deliver hence the experience of a previous contributor to AAM who got his tickets at 1030 p.m. last Saturday night.
I would be very surprised if a vast number of people were not still waiting for their tickets.
One final point that may be helpful to know is that if you are going on more than one day you will still get only one personalised ticket to cover all admissions to the course. I myself will not be able to attend on one of these days so the ticket & my money will be wasted as they will not transfer or refund anything.
It must be easier to get into Fort Knox than the K Club.


----------



## golfmad (6 Sep 2006)

No sign of mine yet......did you get your DHL tracking number from an email or track it down yourself, if so how did you manage to get it?

The Ryder Cup ticket office won't reply to any of my mails & I can't find a number for them.....getting a little bit worried!


----------



## Sim Two (7 Sep 2006)

Haven't got mine yet either - spoke to DHL yesterday and they told me that they haven't yet received some of the tickets from the Ryder Cup people to deliver.  

They said to check back next week if they haven't come in the meantime


----------



## hotlips (7 Sep 2006)

I entered my tracking number on DHL's website last night and it said:

Monday 4th Sept 12:30pm - with courier in Dublin
Wednesday 6th Sept 12:30pm - with courier in Dublin

I have no idea what's going on . No-one is at home during the day and no note has been put through the door. 

I guess I will attempt to pick them up somehow as I'm not optimistic that they will deliver them.


----------



## golfmad (9 Sep 2006)

Has everybody received their email from The Ryder Cup people giving them a DHL tracking number?  (I haven't)


----------



## hotlips (11 Sep 2006)

Mine were finally delivered on Saturday morning!


----------



## Sim Two (11 Sep 2006)

Got a call from DHL agent saying tickets could be collected from the local supermarket car park on Saturday afternoon.

Eventually found him in a plain white van - no DHL markings to be seen.  He said he had another 12 sets of tickets to distribute in the area.


----------



## ronsmith651 (11 Sep 2006)

I've still not got mine and I am a worried man! Going on holiday on Wed morning for a week then come back and 24 hours later supposed to be flying to Dublin for you know what..... Somebody please help...............
I can't believe how Mickey Mouse this is............!!!!


----------



## WacoKid (12 Sep 2006)

I rang the DHL Santry depot warehouse direct, tricked the number out of a sales rep., and they told me the tickets were ready for collection.  I got no note thru the door either.  They asked were I got the number but then were quite willing to help.  The number is 01 8161082 but I was also told to try 81, 83, 84, and 85.  I presume this only aplies to northside though as the depot is for Dublin north.


----------



## golfmad (12 Sep 2006)

I rang the Ryder Cup people at 0044/1614921800 & they were able to give me a DHL tracking number at least, but DHL don't have the tickets on their system......if we ever make it we're going to be the most stressed out fans at a big event ever!


----------



## Transplant (13 Sep 2006)

My father and I entered the lottery last year and received 2 tickets each (Sat & Sun).  He passed away last winter and his guest decided not to go, since my Dad won't be there.  So my Mom is left with two tickets for people that won't be there.  I've sent an email to RCTS, but have received no reply - although I did get the tickets via DHL last week and we live in Indiana, USA.  I'm not sure what else to do, but hate to think that my Mom is out E420 with no recourse.  If anyone else has heard back from RCTS with a similar situation, please let me know.


----------



## golfmad (13 Sep 2006)

They didn't reply to any of my emails either.....I found them quite helpful on 1614921800, might be worth a call


----------



## Transplant (14 Sep 2006)

Golfmad,

     You are exactly right.  I called the number (1614921800) and spoke to a very friendly and helpful person.  She assured me the committee would help me with the two tickets given the extraordinary circumstances.  She promised to call me (in the States) tomorrow to let me know whether I can transfer the tickets or just receive a refund (I explained that either would work for me).

     Thanks for the advice.


----------



## golfmad (14 Sep 2006)

No problem Transplant, let me know how you get on........more good news,I received my tickets yesterday (only 4 hours after they went on the DHL system), also they did make the name change from my wife to my son as requested


----------



## gramlab (14 Sep 2006)

How are all those tickets available on ebay if they are linked to your passport no. etc?

Can you get open tickets from the lottery??


----------



## dieter1 (14 Sep 2006)

*Ryder Cup Tickets Face Value - How Much*

Just wondering if anyone can tell me, how much tickets were at face value for the Saturday.  Was there different grades of ticket?


----------



## Bonafide (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ryder Cup Tickets Face Value - How Much*

Face value they were €100 each (+20 for parking)


----------



## Bonafide (14 Sep 2006)

*Ryder Cup north car park pass*

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][/SIZE]Whe I got the email re the delivery of my Ryder Cup tickets the email stated - 

"There are two Park & Ride Venues, one to the North (Weston Aerodrome) and one to the South (Palmerstown House, Johnstown). Please note that space in the North Park & Ride is limited and subject to availability. If you do not indicate a preference you will be assigned to the South Park & Ride. "

Therefore I never logged in and was expecting a south car parking pass in the post. 

I should have known better, a North car park pass arrived with my tickets!

I have emailed them three times now without so much as an automated 'we got your email' reply. I am travelling from the South and do not need an additional hour in the car each way. 

Has this happened to anyone else???


----------



## Bonafide (14 Sep 2006)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, I meant to put that in a new thread..


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2006)

You did - but I merged all three separate _Ryder Cup _tickets threads into one.


----------



## MikeM (14 Sep 2006)

Don't know about phones been banned on practice days but cameras are permitted on practice days.


----------



## viscount (16 Sep 2006)

Thanks to messages I discovered I got tickets for Weston despite asking for South parking. This Ryder Cup organising crowd are THE most unhelpful unresponsive anti-consumer group you will ever encounter. They even billed me in sterling not euro at start and I was months trying to get a refund.I just feel like protesting outside the gate because ordinary golf fans are not wanted inside.


----------



## Bonafide (18 Sep 2006)

Does anyone want to swap a South Car park ticket for a North Car Park Ticket (which I have).

Has anyone managed to get Ryder Cup to change them (or even gotten a reply to an email regarding this!!!)


----------



## PabloD007 (18 Sep 2006)

I'm in the same boat as you Bonafide, have North Car Park ticket despite asking for South Car Park ticket,  I live in Newbridge, so makes no sense for me to go to Weston, Johnstown is only 10 mins drive away. I emailed RCTS but no response from them so I'm planning on simply turning up at South Car Park with my North Car Park sticker, not sure this will work but I don't see that I have an alternative!


----------



## runner (18 Sep 2006)

Re Practice days..
Anyone clarified the position re 'no food or drink' allowed in?
Does it mean no water bottles or just an alcohol ban, and one cant take the sambos either!
Runner


----------



## NHG (18 Sep 2006)

My mum won 2 Tickets for Thursday. Tickets delivered today and no parking tickets - where can she purchase a car parking ticket at this stage.  She will be travelling from kilkenny area.


----------



## demoivre (18 Sep 2006)

runner said:


> Re Practice days..
> Anyone clarified the position re 'no food or drink' allowed in?
> Does it mean no water bottles or just an alcohol ban, and one cant take the sambos either!
> Runner



Don't worry too much about the hang sangwiches - if John Eagletons mid range forecast for next w/end is correct 'tis a pair of waders you'll need to be packing.


----------



## r2d2 (18 Sep 2006)

Yes, indeed ClubMan did, butt, to answer the question, yes, mobiles are banned on all practise days. All items on the banned list (ladders and frisbees included) apply to all days (Tuesday through Sunday) with the exception of cameras which are allowed on the Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday practise days ! I am going tomorrow and will eat €9.50 hot dogs with the rest of the 'real' people  I'm almost afraid to bring my camera though as I've had recurring nightmares of a Mayo Garda and the smack of a surgical glove as he takes out the All Ireland defeat on me !


----------



## burkie (20 Sep 2006)

Has anyone heard on whether they are stringent with the ID ticket match for practise days


----------



## carter (20 Sep 2006)

Hi, i was there yesterday and they checking that the photo id matched the name on the ticket. 
Don't know if passport was necessary, but i had it in case.
Hope thats of help!
Carter


----------



## burkie (20 Sep 2006)

thanks for the reply - I have a ticket for myself but I want to bring someone other than the original ticket - so I am worried


----------



## Art (21 Sep 2006)

I know someone who was there on Tuesday. He brought his passport which did not match the name on the ticket. He got through no problem. Therefore no need to worry


----------



## golfmad (21 Sep 2006)

I have been told by someone working on security on the gate that you should bring a letter of transfer from the orginal ticket holder & I think a copy of their ID plus of course photo ID for the person going.....not sure if this is all necessary, but this is what I'm doing tomorrow with my sister's ticket


----------



## hotlips (21 Sep 2006)

golfmad said:


> I have been told by someone working on security on the gate that you should bring a letter of transfer from the orginal ticket holder & I think a copy of their ID plus of course photo ID for the person going.....not sure if this is all necessary, but this is what I'm doing tomorrow with my sister's ticket


 
Probably a bit late now but you can just drive to the park & ride sites without a prepaid parking ticket and you will be charged the 20 euro on exit.


----------

